# Audio output is stuck on DD+ 5.1 regardless of source type



## viewfindr (9 mo ago)

Hi all, 
In an effort not to resurrect some old threads, I'd like to ask if anyone has found a way to fix broken sound output, where it'll always and only output Dolby Digital 5.1. This works great for 5.1 sources, but does not work so well for 2.0 stereo sources (i.e YouTube), since my AVR cannot apply Dolby Prologic to it, given that it's a 5.1 source. 

Changing any of the audio out codecs doesn't make a difference, the AVR still reports DD+ 5.1. I'm on a Sony STR-DN1080 for reference, but that shouldn't make a difference.

There were some previous discussions here: 








Tivo Stream 4K Audio Output issues & observations...


Yes. The 3 shows that were listed (jack ryan, aeronauts and honey something or other) all had atmos I tested Jack Ryan season 2 on Amazon Prime and it only plays Dobly Digital Plus in both auto detect audio and manually selected audio settings. My Vizio 5.1.4 reports its audi settings 3 ways...




www.tivocommunity.com












Surround sound audio files NOT WORKING


When playing surround sound AUDIO files in Kodi encoded in ac3 Dolby Digital, DTS, PCM, FLAC, etc. my TS4K APPEARS to output multi-channel Dolby Digital+ to my Yamaha RX-V673 and 667 receivers, but it plays ONLY two channels, NOT multi channel despite the DD+ readout indicated. No matter what...




www.tivocommunity.com





I tried to check for software updates but it seems that the v10 upgrade is not yet available to me.


----------

